# Spaniards and individual responsibility



## Alinaga (Sep 11, 2017)

How safe from being infected by virus do you feel in your everyday life by now? Reading Spanish newspapers I got a feeling that some Spaniards cannot support any more strict rules and they started to organize parties in their houses, do not keep a social distance, etc.
May be it is just a staff that journalists choose to publish! However, it is so frustrating to depend from individual responsibility of other people who may be not responsible at all. Even if a police can control beaches, as I suppose, there are many other occasions when one can be put at risk. 

Take care!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The residents here in Benidorm, both Spanish and other nations expats have worked hard to stick to the rules that have been enforced. 

There will always be stories of rule breakers in the local and international newspapers....that's what sells.

Now the strict lockdown has been lifted I feel safe enough, at the moment. The problem now is the tourists especially from the U.K. are being allowed back in and are likely to reinfect the residents. We here expect to be back into lockdown before year end.

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> The residents here in Benidorm, both Spanish and other nations expats have worked hard to stick to the rules that have been enforced.
> 
> There will always be stories of rule breakers in the local and international newspapers....that's what sells.
> 
> ...


Spain has had one of the most restrictive lockdowns and generally speaking people have been very good about following the rules judging from news reports about different areas of Spain and the slowing don of infection rates

In my area however in the last 10 days I have seen a massive relaxation with fewer and fewer people wearing masks and keeping their distance in the street. I have seen people stopping and shaking hands and worryingly whole families out and about with no masks and little regard for others. I think the heat which has hit in the last few days, and confinement rules being relaxed like pools opening and the beaches too has helped generate a false sense of security.
I wouldn't be surprised if people didn't keep up with the news any more after nearly 4 months of nothing but Covid 19 filling every news channel. It seem like it's all become a bit too much.
We are receiving very conflicting ideas too and this is all down to economics. On one hand it's the idea of opening up business like shopping centres, import/ export, factories and above all tourism, but on the other hand it's outbreaks all over Spain, except Asturias, so is it safe to be out and about? It would appear not.
I don't think the tourists will help the problem, wherever they are from, but I don't think the present attitude of the residents in Spain themselves is going to help keep infection rates down either


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Spain has had one of the most restrictive lockdowns and generally speaking people have been very good about following the rules judging from news reports about different areas of Spain and the slowing don of infection rates
> 
> In my area however in the last 10 days I have seen a massive relaxation with fewer and fewer people wearing masks and keeping their distance in the street.


Yes, there has been a massive relaxation - though here the majority still wear masks when they need to - remember that the social distance has now dropped to 1.5m. In my part of the town it's almost impossible to walk without one most of the time. 


My daughter & others have witnessed what are almost certainly tourists (you get good at spotting them) being refused entry to supermarkets & other shops if they aren't wearing a mask & also entry to bar terraces. 



My town with a usual population of +/- 27,000 has had cases to date confirmed as 12 contagions (down from the originally thought 20) & 2 deaths. No new cases in the last two months. 

In a normal summer our population rises to nearer 100.000. We aren't expecting that to happen to quite that extent this year, but obviously we're concerned that we could well end up locked down again by the end of the summer, simply because anyone who has travelled, especially by plane, will have been in contact with who knows how many others who might well be carriers - even without knowing. Holidaymakers don't go on holiday to stay in. 


The OP's point about what people do in their own homes is of course also a concern. House parties are not against the law, not even in the 'new normal'. 

I guess all we can do is look after ourselves as best we can & hope that the majority do the same.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I share this concern on the "relaxation" and my wife and I have a theory:

I have mentioned before an area in my part of Madrid that has large terrazas where people (many hundreds) gather to eat and drink. This area has been very busy as you'd expect after lockdown and considering the weather.

But we are seeing two things:

A worrying number of people in that area especially who don't wear masks and have no regard for social distancing or any other form of protection, acting in a totally selfish manner.

A rise in young(ish) 25 - 35 year old, mainly male groups of between 6 and 12 people at this area, who previously were not really part of the customer base (traditionally it has been an area frequented by families with young children and older people).

And, surprise surprise these two things are related, it is exactly this new group of customers who are not toeing the line on Covid norms, it seems to be a sign of bravado to disregard the rules.

We think it is because their normal social lives are still disrupted and they can't go to the clubs / bars that they would have probably preferred to go to. The sooner they let clubs, and late night bars open again, the better in my opinion, then hopefully these people can mix amongst themselves and infect each other at will. Although I do feel sorry for their parents and grandparents as they will be the ones who suffer the consequences.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As long as countries like Spain and France allow holiday makers from the UK in there will inevitably be another huge spike of Covid as people in the UK are acting like complete idiots and the government is totally useless and doing nothing to control things.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Although I do feel sorry for their parents and grandparents as they will be the ones who suffer the consequences.


and the health service personnel who will have to treat them!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> As long as countries like Spain and France allow holiday makers from the UK in there will inevitably be another huge spike of Covid as people in the UK are acting like complete idiots and the government is totally useless and doing nothing to control things.


Well, France is back to normal now and not heard of any spikes there. Looked at BA flights to Nice yesterday and all the dates I checked in July are over £400 return which must indicate they are full as Barcelona on offer at £52 return. We shall drive over and stay in Paris a few days first.

UKs biggest mistake was not controlling the borders like the rest of Europe and also no health checks at the airports. Thousands have been flying in weekly from places like Pakistan, Eastern Europe etc. No surprise that Leicester has a spike as there has been regular flights to local airports.

The Daughter of a friend who lives in London arrived from Bordeaux a few days ago. She was contacted by the new phone checking the day after and wasn’t in, had gone shopping! Contacted 24 hours later and answered.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in a small town (pop 5000) 40km from the nearest city, no active Covid cases since March, very few tourists apart from a few holiday home owners (some of whom will be coming over later this month). I feel very safe here but have no desire to go anywhere outside the town.

Most older people wear their masks all the time, even when they don't have to. Some are still not leaving the house. There is a lot of fear, not surprising after being told day after day that they are at risk. Younger people seem less concerned. 

People of all ages are meeting for drinks in groups, bumping elbows rather than embracing, then removing their masks while they chat. This does seem to beg the question of why wear them at all, but I suppose it's about risk reduction rather than elimination.

If there is another lockdown I think there would be a mixed reaction, probably on generational lines.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Veronica said:


> As long as countries like Spain and France allow holiday makers from the UK in there will *inevitably be another huge spike of Covid* as people in the UK are acting like complete idiots and the government is totally useless and doing nothing to control things.


Why? Back on May 25th bank holiday weekend and the hot weather the press was full of reports of beaches jam packed with people, nobody in masks, precious few social distancing, then at the beginning of June the start of all the BLM protest marches across the UK. Here we are a month later and no "_huge spike_" has been evident.
But I do agree many in the U.K are acting with total disregard.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As long as countries like Spain and France allow holiday makers from the UK in there will inevitably be another huge spike of Covid as people in the UK are acting like complete idiots and the government is totally useless and doing nothing to control things.


Not just Spain & France - the entire EU I think is 'welcoming' tourists from the UK. 


Totally agree about the UK govt.

Bear with me here...

I was whatsapping with my daughter - she's a nanny. We were discussing actions & consequences when disciplining children & how important it is that we follow through with consequences, as parents or carers of children. It isn't the fault of the children if they repeatedly misbehave if there are no consquences. 


Think of the govt. in the UK as the parents. They've set no clear rules, no clear consequences for breaking what rules there are & no follow through even if discovered breaking said rules. 


Now I'm not saying that everyone in the UK is acting like a child, simply that rules need to be clear & that consequences need to be clear & followed through with - or there's no point having the rules in the first place. No matter how old you are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I share this concern on the "relaxation" and my wife and I have a theory:
> 
> I have mentioned before an area in my part of Madrid that has large terrazas where people (many hundreds) gather to eat and drink. This area has been very busy as you'd expect after lockdown and considering the weather.
> 
> ...


The clubs here are open - but no dance floors.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> Think of the govt. in the UK as the parents. They've set no clear rules, no clear consequences for breaking what rules there are & no follow through even if discovered breaking said rules.


 Isn't what you want the much derided and detested Nanny State?


I'm of the opinion that people do need to be guided/ restricted/ limited especially as this is new territory, but also because there are always people who don't follow the rules for what ever reason; ignorance, bloody mindedness, selfishness, an inability to see consequences or to empathise, so we need rules and we need people to put them into place and maintain them.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> The clubs here are open - but no dance floors.


Which is like opening swimming pools but not being allowed to get wet...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> The clubs here are open - but no dance floors.


 Some clubs are open with supposedly no dancing, but there's been plenty of footage of people dancing on crowded floors...
Meanwhile in Peru


> Peru .- A nightclub that had closed due to the pandemic in Peru, managed to reopen but now turned into a super market that is attended by transformistas or drag queens.


https://in.reuters.com/article/heal...ocery-store-to-survive-pandemic-idINKBN24244D


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Isn't what you want the much derided and detested Nanny State?
> 
> 
> I'm of the opinion that people do need to be guided/ restricted/ limited especially as this is new territory, but also because there are always people who don't follow the rules for what ever reason; ignorance, bloody mindedness, selfishness, an inability to see consequences or to empathise, so we need rules and we need people to put them into place and maintain them.


I quite enjoyed the irony that the left-wing government in Spain had to rely on the "Ley Mordaza" to impose a lot of the sanctions for breaking the laws for Covid protection, a law which they had previously been against and were supposedly in favour of repealing...


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Which is like opening swimming pools but not being allowed to get wet...


And to adhere to the social distancing guidelines Lanes 1, 3 and 5 won't have any water in them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Which is like opening swimming pools but not being allowed to get wet...



At least they can get drunk if they want to & listen to their music without bothering the rest of us. 


I understand that tables have been put on the dance floors, but I can see that it would be really hard to stop people dancing if they are determined to.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

As Seen in Spain


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Isobella said:


> Well,* France is back to normal now* and not heard of any spikes there. Looked at BA flights to Nice yesterday and all the dates I checked in July are over £400 return which must indicate they are full as Barcelona on offer at £52 return. We shall drive over and stay in Paris a few days first.
> 
> UKs biggest mistake was not controlling the borders like the rest of Europe and also no health checks at the airports. Thousands have been flying in weekly from places like Pakistan, Eastern Europe etc. No surprise that Leicester has a spike as there has been regular flights to local airports.
> 
> The Daughter of a friend who lives in London arrived from Bordeaux a few days ago. She was contacted by the new phone checking the day after and wasn’t in, had gone shopping! Contacted 24 hours later and answered.


France is not back to normal at all.

Masks obligatory on public transport = not normal.
Social distancing still required = not normal.
Hotels, camp sites and resorts not at full capacity = not normal.
Obligatory masks in restaurants until seated = not normal. 

I expect there are other things I can't be bothered to list but France is nowhere near back to normal.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tigerlillie said:


> France is not back to normal at all.
> 
> Masks obligatory on public transport = not normal.
> Social distancing still required = not normal.
> ...


I am happy for restrictions to continue as long as needed and more than happy to comply with any restrictions that the French government imposes. The thing is that France does have it under control although there are still some areas with spikes. But the UK has not yet got a grip on it and already there are areas which are going to have to go back into lockdown because of spikes.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Tigerlillie said:


> France is not back to normal at all.
> 
> Masks obligatory on public transport = not normal.
> Social distancing still required = not normal.
> ...


A lot more normal than the UK! Was speaking to daughter on FaceTime two days ago. Her and friends were eating at a restaurant just around the corner from the Louvre. Very busy and with lots of passers by too. Looked great and NORMAL. was envious. People moving in and out of apartments and services all running.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I am happy for restrictions to continue as long as needed and more than happy to comply with any restrictions that the French government imposes. The thing is that France does have it under control although there are still some areas with spikes. But the UK has not yet got a grip on it and already there are areas which are going to have to go back into lockdown because of spikes.


Why do you think the UK has not got a grip on it? Deaths and new cases are falling every week. Many Hospitals do not have Covid patients. Yes there is the leicester spike but other countries have had spikes too, Spain quite a few this last 7 days and not in tourist areas. France had it;s share of Covidiots too. Once saw a news item that stated French police had handed out 900,000 fines for breaching the lockdown

More than half of NHS trusts in England have gone a week without a Covid-19 fatality. Meanwhile 80% of local authorities have seen death rates fall to normal levels.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

If the bars and cafes are open , how are you supposed to eat and drink with a mask on.
For goodness sake...all the people who have died of Coronavirus were going to die in the next 6 months anyway.......and the World economy has been RUINED. Lockdown was a stupid idea. More people are going to die because they have not been treated for cancer during the last 3 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> If the bars and cafes are open , how are you supposed to eat and drink with a mask on.
> For goodness sake...all the people who have died of Coronavirus were going to die in the next 6 months anyway.......and the World economy has been RUINED. Lockdown was a stupid idea. More people are going to die because they have not been treated for cancer during the last 3 months.


Once seated you remove your mask. Tables are 'distanced' & all staff wear masks. 

The use of hand sanitizer is required before entering the terrace area or interior of the premises.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I am leaning towards this view. Probably a short maybe 3 week lockdown would have been sufficient. Lockdowns seem to have caused more problems than solutions. We shall never know if there was a difference though. All the rush to the beaches would never have happened if people had not been furloughed or worse still unemployed. People would not be flocking to pubs and restaurants on reopening either.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Isobella said:


> A lot more normal than the UK! Was speaking to daughter on FaceTime two days ago. Her and friends were eating at a restaurant just around the corner from the Louvre. Very busy and with lots of passers by too.* Looked great and NORMAL.* was envious. People moving in and out of apartments and services all running.


Looks can be very deceiving. One restaurant in Paris does not a picture of France make.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Why do you think the UK has not got a grip on it? Deaths and new cases are falling every week. Many Hospitals do not have Covid patients. Yes there is the leicester spike but other countries have had spikes too, Spain quite a few this last 7 days and not in tourist areas. France had it;s share of Covidiots too. Once saw a news item that stated French police had handed out 900,000 fines for breaching the lockdown
> 
> More than half of NHS trusts in England have gone a week without a Covid-19 fatality. Meanwhile 80% of local authorities have seen death rates fall to normal levels.


I'm glad the rates are falling in the UK, but this has taken longer than in countries like Spain which issued clear rules and fines earlier on. According to my friends in England there was a lot of confusion in the first few weeks about what you should and shouldn't do. The guidelines weren't at all clear. Then you had Boris boasting about how he was shaking hands with all and sundry and all would be fine as long as he washed his hands afterwards (we all know how that went). 

The Bournemouth fiasco showed that there weren't even measures in place to stop overcrowding, unlike here where you literally had to queue and wait for someone to leave before you could go on the beach.

How many fines for non-compliance have been issued in the UK, any idea?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalunya22 said:


> For goodness sake...all the people who have died of Coronavirus were going to die in the next 6 months anyway...


Tell that to the families of nearly a hundred healthcare workers who died from the virus in Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Catalunya22 said:


> If the bars and cafes are open , how are you supposed to eat and drink with a mask on.
> For goodness sake...all the people who have died of Coronavirus were going to die in the next 6 months anyway.......and the World economy has been RUINED. Lockdown was a stupid idea. More people are going to die because they have not been treated for cancer during the last 3 months.


I think most people might consider taking the mask off? Then replace it when they have finished eating/drinking? Easily learned habit.

As you appear to have the power of foresight combined with medical knowledge, you could perhaps tell me if I should be making plans for the period following on January 3d 2021? I am in the high risk group for age and existing health condition so according to you I won't be alive after then and I don't want to waste money on airline tickets for travelling next spring.. Better to spend it and enjoy my last six months on earth.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Tigerlillie said:


> Looks can be very deceiving. One restaurant in Paris does not a picture of France make.


Trust what my Daughter tells me about Paris. Although you are correct cherry picking does not make a picture of UK either. Bournemouth is not the whole of UK. Generally the majority of UK are suffering from Coronaphobia and scared to go anywhere.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Trust what my Daughter tells me about Paris. Although you are correct cherry picking does not make a picture of UK either. Bournemouth is not the whole of UK. Generally the majority of UK are suffering from Coronaphobia and scared to go anywhere.


Not from what I have seen especially since BoJos recent confusing messages about staying in and out, , no work, stay home stay alert. Holiday forums in particular are rife with people who can no longer go to the USA and who are now desperate to get to Europe, despite those particular chattering classes discussing the demise of European destinations no more than six months ago, preferring Florida instead now that Florida is off the table, suddenly Spain is the bastion of all that is great about a holiday. The irony is not lost. People being interviewed as they pile onto beaches stating how disappointed they are with so many people being there. 

This mornings trip to supermarket was also interesting, at the start of this I stated that people here were in general acting responsible and with consideration not know, apart from the queuing it’s every man for himself, roads are considerably busier. Pubs open this weekend, it’s truly over now

Good news though... I will be having my first haircut since February, next Tuesday. My daughter and I will be going at the same time with only three clients per session, out with the Dulux dog look in with the sleek afghan hound look


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I'm glad the rates are falling in the UK, but this has taken longer than in countries like Spain which issued clear rules and fines earlier on. According to my friends in England there was a lot of confusion in the first few weeks about what you should and shouldn't do. The guidelines weren't at all clear. Then you had Boris boasting about how he was shaking hands with all and sundry and all would be fine as long as he washed his hands afterwards (we all know how that went).
> 
> The Bournemouth fiasco showed that there weren't even measures in place to stop overcrowding, unlike here where you literally had to queue and wait for someone to leave before you could go on the beach.
> 
> How many fines for non-compliance have been issued in the UK, any idea?


According to many posts on here there was a lot of confusion about rules in Spain too. I am still a bit confused here about these family and friends bubbles etc but do what I am comfortable with. Never had a case around here. Been to a few garden parties, plenty of space. UK Police have lost all authority by selective policing, fining a young couple picnicking on an empty beach but ignoring mass raves in London, even posing for photos with BLM protesters. I think all the demos for the past four weeks in UK shows the lockdown was useless as there would have been more spikes by now.
Your pissing comparisons between countries are useless as there were photos only today of crowded Spanish beaches, policed or not. Would still prefer to risk travel to France don’t really trust Spains stats.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

How come people are still allowed to smoke on the terrazas? Or vape
Someone was smoking hash next to us yesterday on the beach. I could smell it which means its entering my olfactory organs. Surely virus particles could transfer this way quite easily?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Not from what I have seen especially since BoJos recent confusing messages about staying in and out, , no work, stay home stay alert. Holiday forums in particular are rife with people who can no longer go to the USA and who are now desperate to get to Europe, despite those particular chattering classes discussing the demise of European destinations no more than six months ago, preferring Florida instead now that Florida is off the table, suddenly Spain is the bastion of all that is great about a holiday. The irony is not lost. People being interviewed as they pile onto beaches stating how disappointed they are with so many people being there.
> 
> This mornings trip to supermarket was also interesting, at the start of this I stated that people here were in general acting responsible and with consideration not know, apart from the queuing it’s every man for himself, roads are considerably busier. Pubs open this weekend, it’s truly over now
> 
> Good news though... I have my first haircut since February next Tuesday. My daughter and I will be going at the same time with only three clients per session, out with the Dulux dog look in with the sleek afghan hound look


I wouldn’t risk a haircut yet. Been to a beach though, not crowded. Supermarkets are still well regulated here although there is always a couple of people who think it is ok to stand and chat therefore blocking the aisle.

Caribbean is open.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kaipa said:


> How come people are still allowed to smoke on the terrazas? Or vape
> Someone was smoking hash next to us yesterday on the beach. I could smell it which means its entering my olfactory organs. *Surely virus particles could transfer this way quite easily?*


and what's worse is they will be high!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Good news though... I will be having my first haircut since February, next Tuesday. My daughter and I will be going at the same time with only three clients per session, out with the Dulux dog look in with the sleek afghan hound look


What happened to your border collie look?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isobella said:


> According to many posts on here there was a lot of confusion about rules in Spain too. I am still a bit confused here about these family and friends bubbles etc but do what I am comfortable with. Never had a case around here. Been to a few garden parties, plenty of space. UK Police have lost all authority by selective policing, fining a young couple picnicking on an empty beach but ignoring mass raves in London, even posing for photos with BLM protesters. I think all the demos for the past four weeks in UK shows the lockdown was useless as there would have been more spikes by now.
> Your pissing comparisons between countries are useless as there were photos only today of crowded Spanish beaches, policed or not. Would still prefer to risk travel to France don’t really trust Spains stats.


Not doing a pissing contest, that's pointless. UK did some things better, e.g. letting people exercise outdoors right from the start. 

But the Spanish rules for each phase were perfectly clear once they were published in the BOEs - confusion arose mainly from the media trying to predict what they would contain, based on general press releases issued beforehand, or last.minute amendments based on the latest research results. I honestly don't think that was the case in England, some of them were very ambiguous.

Look at Brazil and parts of the USA for examples of what happens when lockdown isn't taken seriously. 

As for Spain statistics, at least they admit it when they get the numbers wrong.

EDIT sorry for typos, I had cataract surgery yesterday and everything is still a bit blurry!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kaipa said:


> How come people are still allowed to smoke on the terrazas? Or vape
> Someone was smoking hash next to us yesterday on the beach. I could smell it which means its entering my olfactory organs. Surely virus particles could transfer this way quite easily?


Unlikely, there's no water vapour in smoke so nothing for the virus to attach to. Unless they offered you a toke of course.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Unlikely, there's no water vapour in smoke so nothing for the virus to attach to. Unless they offered you a toke of course.


I think...

If the smoke was exhaled and reached another person then presumably anything else exhaled - mostly air and water vapour - could also reach that other person. And exhaled air, complete with water vapour, can contain virus, although maybe not in large quantities.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I think...
> 
> If the smoke was exhaled and reached another person then presumably anything else exhaled - mostly air and water vapour - could also reach that other person. And exhaled air, complete with water vapour, can contain virus, although maybe not in large quantities.


But whether or not they are smoking is irrelevant, isn't it? That's why we have distancing. The virus isn't going to reach you via a waft of smoke from ten feet away.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> But whether or not they are smoking is irrelevant, isn't it? That's why we have distancing. The virus isn't going to reach you via a waft of smoke from ten feet away.


Yes - the smoking isn't going to make any difference to spreading the virus but the fact that you can smell exhaled smoke shows how far exhaled stuff travels through air.

I do realise that some of the smoke will be direct - but just watch someone blow out a plume of smoke from their mouth - it goes a long way and so will anything else exhaled.


----------



## Alinaga (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and feelings! It will provide us with the point of reference on our coming back to our second home to Alicante. Hope that the discussion was useful to other members of this forum too.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I haven't been confused at all. Directives have been more than clear. Yes you will get idiots everywhere especially after examples from the Lords and masters. But I live in Scotland. Also friends in Wales and NI are quite clear. Anyway from tomorrow you will not get into shops or public transport without masks. I believe, could be wrong, that it is law here.


----------

